# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Du lịch ẩm thực hàn quốc tết giáp ngọ 2014

## dichoimoi

* DU LỊCH ẨM THỰC HÀN QUỐC TẾT GIÁP NGỌ 2014*
 Hàn  Quốc ngày nay là nước công nghiệp phát triển, và chịu những ảnh hưởng  văn hóa phương Tây trong đời sống, song quốc gia này vẫn giữ được nhiều  nét đẹp văn hóa riêng của mình. Bạn có thể cảm nhận được điều đó vào các  ngày lễ hội trong năm và đặc biệt là vào dịp tết Nguyên đán.
Đến  với Hàn Quốc vào dịp Tết Nguyên Đán du khách có dịp trải nghiệm nét văn  hóa truyền thống trong các nghi lễ đón Tết, các phong tục tập quán, và  những bộ Hanbok đầu năm đầy sắc màu. Hàn Quốc thu hút khách du lịch trên  thế giới không chỉ vì cảnh đẹp mà còn bởi nền ẩm thực đặc sắc. Thật may  mắn nếu bạn đến đây vào dịp tết để thưởng thức ẩm thực ngày Tết của  người Hàn Quốc.
Thực  đơn cho ngày Tết của người Hàn Quốc lên đến 20 món làm từ cá khô, thịt  bò khô, bánh bao hấp, hoa quả, rau, hồng khô và các loại bánh cổ  truyền. Ẩm thực ngày tết ở các địa phương có thể khác nhau, nhưng ở đâu  cũng có món ttok-kuc. Người Hàn cho rằng, ngày Tết ăn ttok-kuk có nghĩa  là trong năm mới sẽ làm ăn sung túc hơn. 
   _Món ttok-kuc_ Các  món ăn khác cũng hay dùng trong dịp Tết là bánh bao, bánh pindaettok  (bánh tráng kếp đậu xanh) và sujonggwa (chè quế) hay shikhye, một loại  rượu bân nấu bằng gạo. Kim chi là món ăn không thể thiếu trong bữa cơm  hàng ngày của người Hàn, vào dịp Tết món ăn này có vị trí quan trọng và  được chế biến cầu kỳ hơn. Món gakkimchi, là kim chi làm với lá cải xanh  trộn với vừng trắng.
   _Món gakkimchi_ Một  món mặn truyền thống cũng không thể thiếu vắng là món chigae, chế từ  các loại thịt hoặc cá thu nấu mềm, món này được nấu riêng cho người lớn  tuổi để thể hiện lòng tôn kính, hoặc món thịt viên bulgogi, giới trẻ rất  thích ăn cùng với nước chấm pa-jun chua ngọt. Ngoài ra, còn có một món  đặc biệt là bibim, tức cháo gạo nếp nấu với thịt bò và rau đậu.
   _Món thịt viên bulgogi_ Trong  số các loại bánh truyền thống ngày Tết, phải kể đến bánh doo-boo  cam-ja-jun làm bằng đậu nành, khoai và rau quả. Hoặc bánh doo-boo  dong-co-rang-deng làm bằng đậu phụ với trái cây xắt nhỏ, ăn trong khi  uống trà.
   _Văn hóa trà đạo Hàn Quốc_ Bên  cạnh các thức uống nhập khẩu như bia, rượu, café, nước ngọt,… thì người  Hàn Quốc vẫn duy trì thói quen uống trà của mình, lâu ngày thói quen đó  hình thành văn hóa trà đạo của người Hàn.Một vài loại trà ngon có hương  vị đặc biệt mà người Hàn hay dùng vào dịp Tết là trà camip ướp lá trái  cây hồng, rất thơm; trà saenggang ướp gừng; trà kyepicha ướp quế; trà  insam trộn với sâm, rất quý; đặc biệt nhất là trà omija chỉ có ở Hàn  Quốc, có đủ cả 5 vị ngọt, chua, mặn, cay và đắng.
Ẩm  thực Hàn Quốc thật tuyệt đúng không nào? Hãy nhanh chân đến với  Cholontourist để có một chuyến du lịch ý nghĩa và khác biệt trong năm  nay nhé.
 _Công ty du lich_   _Theo: Kim phụng cholontourist_

----------

